# The National Anthem Olympics



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Whilst many of us are enjoying watching athletes representing our countries compete from the comfort of our easy chairs, there is another competition of which we should be aware. Out national anthems are also vieing for Best National Anthem.

_The litmus test: "A good anthem has to do a lot of things. It has to inspire. It has to instill loyalty to the nation-state. It has to be singable. Most important, it has to capture a mysterious and complex feeling of being simultaneously (a) in church, (b) about to charge the enemy trenches, and (c) at a really great New Year's party." _

And the podium winners are...

No, I shan't spoil the suspense for you. Like watching tape-delayed coverage hours after the events have taken place (without peeking at Internet spoilers), you have to experience it for yourself.
http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8221948/ranking-national-anthems-olympics


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The only things this makes me realise is that a lot of countries need new anthems.


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

What? No Shche ne vmerla Ukraina??? What a shame! My patriotic feelings are hurt...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

russia
france
america
great britain

they have a good balance of lyrics and music. they seem to really suit the country as well.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, the British national anthem is sort of like every mind numbingly dull square inch of this country, its cultures and peoples, projected 4th dimensionally and then condensed in to just a few minutes. Kind of remarkable when you think about it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

La Marseillaise is my favourite - a fantastic tune and one of the more edifying things to emerge from the Great Bloodbath of Paris - sorry - the French Revolution. I think the Royal anthem is turgid but mercifully short. I was told the Malawian anthem has no words to it.


Love you too, Crudblud! :lol:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Malawi national anthem


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Malawi national anthem


Hmmm....obviously not that one, then!


----------



## LouisLoh (Apr 29, 2012)

Star Spangled Banner, God Save the Queen & La Marseillaise. Love how they sound


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

My favourite anthem has always been the russian one.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> *France*
> *Russia*
> *United States of America*
> "*Great*" *Britain* (really?)
> ...


Fixed 

I find the *British* one very boring, I also don't like the fact it's "God" save it alienates people who don't believe in a god.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> La Marseillaise is my favourite - a fantastic tune and one of the more edifying things to emerge from the Great Bloodbath of Paris - sorry - the French Revolution. I think the Royal anthem is turgid but mercifully short. I was told the Malawian anthem has no words to it.


Wholly agree with both points. The Marseillaise is a lump-in-the-throat job - _Casablanca_ does it to me every time!
It's about time the British national Anthem was ditched in favour of something more stirring - Jerusalem, perhaps, though maybe it's a bit too complicated for an anthem?

BTW - does anyone else think the reproduction of the anthems at the Olympics this time is terrible? I'm sure ours (sorry, the UK's) is being played on some souped-up Stylophone!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> La Marseillaise is my favourite - a fantastic tune and one of the more edifying things to emerge from the Great Bloodbath of Paris - sorry - the French Revolution. I think the Royal anthem is turgid but mercifully short. I was told the Malawian anthem has no words to it.
> 
> Love you too, Crudblud! :lol:


I think the *Kazakh* national anthem has no words couldn't be 100% sure though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Fixed
> 
> I find the *British* one very boring, I also don't like the fact it's "God" save it alienates people who don't believe in a god.


Agreed. However, take the words away and watch it being played while Jess Ennis blubs on the podium, and it becomes much more bearable!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Fixed
> 
> I find the *British* one very boring, I also don't like the fact it's "God" save it alienates people who don't believe in a god.


I also don't like the fact that it's "...save the Queen" - it alienates people who don't believe in a monarchy.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I also don't like the fact that it's "...save the Queen" - it alienates people who don't believe in a monarchy.


I am not *British* so I didn't want to risk that one but all of my *British* friends would rather see *Britain* a republic and I am in agreement. Perhaps someone here can compose a new anthem for *Britain* and we can get a petition going? :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Agreed. However, take the words away and watch it being played while Jess Ennis blubs on the podium, and it becomes much more bearable!


And what about Daley Thompson whistling the anthem on the podium in LA '84? Brilliant! Still not as potent an image as Tommie Smith and John Carlos raising their gloved fists and bowing their heads to the US anthem in Mexico '68, though.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

'Our' Wilhelmus anthem dates from 1568 and already foresees all the Euro troubles: "Wilhelmus van Nassaue, I am of German blood,....I always remained loyal to the Spanish king...." The melody is French & Catholic, but has been captured by the Protestants. 
I like the modesty of the lyrics and Wilhelmus speaking just for himself (and the rest of the Dutch joining him). Now 'Kromo' has done it again (2nd gold swimming free style for women), the Wilhelmus automatically comes on the lips of every proud Dutch....


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

you're only bored of god save the queen because you had to listen to it for so many years while we built your trainsport systems and hospitals.

a proud and paced piece with power and humility. i like the harmony and the way it is rousing but not vulgar like the others.

i don't agree you should cleanse it's history and the history of the country by removing the religious or royal sentiments.

i don't think an anthem is the place for a complex technical composition that only a few would like.


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Yes, the British national anthem is sort of like every mind numbingly dull square inch of this country, its cultures and peoples, projected 4th dimensionally and then condensed in to just a few minutes. Kind of remarkable when you think about it.


I'm certainly not dull and I don't think you are ,have you ever been to Swutzerland---now there's dull!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Re: the above, I've tried to edit it and it won't let m e, I do know how to spell Switzerland.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Fixed
> 
> I find the *British* one very boring, I also don't like the fact it's "God" save it alienates people who don't believe in a god.


I think maybe it alienates people who don't believe in a queen even more...that does not include me !
Damn I've duplicated Elgar's Ghost---apologies.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I am not *British* so I didn't want to risk that one but all of my *British* friends would rather see *Britain* a republic and I am in agreement. Perhaps someone here can compose a new anthem for *Britain* and we can get a petition going? :devil:


For your information whenever they have a poll on the subject the vast majority vote for the Queen---strange friends you've got.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I favor the Russian and French anthems.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Land of Hope and Glory.

Although "God save the King/Queen" was considered very inspirational a while back (e.g. it inspired Haydn to write what is now the German national anthem). I think it has something to do with changes in culture, particularly how us British view ourselves.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I quite like the La Marseillaise (if I don't have to sing it. If there isn't any right winded extremist around, which isn't the case on YT) and the one from Israel was very cool. The anthem from URSS can be cool if you forget what URSS actually was.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

moody said:


> For your information whenever they have a poll on the subject the vast majority vote for the Queen---strange friends you've got.


Not strange at all makes sense people who are friends and were educated in a similar way would share similar views. The royal family is just one big PR campaign these days they have very little dignity left in my opinion. You would never see say the *Dutch* or *Spanish* royals running around with *James Bond*, I dislike them just all much mind you. :tiphat:

Also polls prove very little as it depends on who you poll. If you were to poll my friends then I could same there was very little support for the monarchy.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

* I could *say the* same...

My typing is horrendous today (more so than usual).


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Not strange at all makes sense people who are friends and were educated in a similar way would share similar views. The royal family is just one big PR campaign these days they have very little dignity left in my opinion. You would never see say the *Dutch* or *Spanish* royals running around with *James Bond*, I dislike them just all much mind you. :tiphat:
> 
> Also polls prove very little as it depends on who you poll. If you were to poll my friends then I could same there was very little support for the monarchy.


Makes sense, but that is modern times. People don't like seeing Queen sitting in an 'ivory tower' (if I may) more than necessary. Lots of polls have been carried out on the British people I suppose as it would be a topic that opinions would want to be known. If they were unpopular, then a whole series of people would be out demanding their heads (in these days only figuratively speaking).

Long live the Queen!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Makes sense, but that is modern times. People don't like seeing Queen sitting in an 'ivory tower' (if I may) more than necessary. Lots of polls have been carried out on the British people I suppose as it would be a topic that opinions would want to be known. If they were unpopular, then a whole series of people would be out demanding their heads (in these days only figuratively speaking).
> 
> Long live the Queen!


There are lots of people "demanding their heads" they even have a website: link 

I just think it's sad the *UK* still has a monarchy the country can never be truly democratic with a monarchy. It also stops any real progression in society as the old vested interests are kept in power by having the monarchy there. Of course they realize this hence the recent campaign to improve their image. I won't go on it's not the point of this thread.


----------



## dandylion (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if this counts but the Welsh "Land of My Fathers" does it for me.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I don't know if this counts but the Welsh "Land of My Fathers" does it for me.


It was lifted up in the OP link as a superb anthem, but not a _national_ anthem.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but this video is chock full of info I did not previously know. Someone has to create all the arrangements of the anthems for each Games; they are not submitted by the countries. Then they have to be approved by each particular country.




This year, that someone is Philip Sheppard, and all pieces (205) were recorded by the London Phil.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Fun fact: of the 205 anthem arrangements, 54 were played at medal ceremonies.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

dandylion said:


> I don't know if this counts but the Welsh "Land of My Fathers" does it for me.
> 
> 
> Lunasong said:
> ...


Naaah, I suppose not- any more than "Men of Harlech" or "Land of Hope & Glory" (however much I might enjoy them).

I actually like "O Canada."


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the anthems of Italy and Brazil...France is nice too.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I love the American, Russian, French and German ones. The British one I find boring, and I much prefer "Rule Britannia". Although it's not a national anthem, I also love the "Wacht am Rhein" that one can hear in films like _Casablanca_ and _La Grande Illusion._


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

The Soviet anthem was one of the best. That's because Stalin had a competition with all the major composers in the USSR to write one. When Stalin invited you to do something, you could not refuse. What's interesting is that tyhe best composers did not win. That would include Shostakovich and Kachaturian. The winning composer was Alexander Alexandrov


----------

